# Pintura impermeabilizante



## Ego20

Buenos días, me gustaría saber como dicen los alemanes Pintura impermeabilizante, para usar en la siguiente frase "me gustaría comprar pintura impermeabilizante para mi terraza", necesito ayuda con esto pues es para evitar las goteras.
Gracias.


----------



## DY_Fan

Ich würde gerne eine abdichtende Farbe für meine Terrasse kaufen wollen


----------



## Ego20

Pintura impermeabilizante de terraza sería: abdichtende Farbe für meine Terrasse  ¿sería correcto?


----------



## DY_Fan

Ego20 said:


> Pintura impermeabilizante de terraza sería: abdichtende Farbe für meine Terrasse  ¿sería correcto?


Sí, se puede decir "Abdichtungsfarbe" si lo queres decir en una palabra, pero "Abdichtende Farbe" se dice también


----------



## bwprius

DY_Fan said:


> Ich würde gerne eine abdichtende Farbe für meine Terrasse kaufen wollen



En una tienda no se diría "ich würde gerne .... kaufen wollen". Suena demasiado elaborado e, incluso, cursi.

*Ich hätte gern* abdichtende Farbe für meine Terrasse.

También existen:

wasserfeste Farbe

Feuchtraumfarbe


----------



## Ego20

bwprius said:


> En una tienda no se diría "ich würde gerne .... kaufen wollen". Suena demasiado elaborado e, incluso, cursi.
> 
> Ich hätte gern abdichtende Farbe für meine Terrasse.
> 
> (Voy a comprobar que "abdichtende Farbe" es lo más habitual.)


muchisimas gracias


----------



## Ego20

DY_Fan said:


> Sí, se puede decir "Abdichtungsfarbe" si lo queres decir en una palabra, pero "Abdichtende Farbe" se dice también


gracias, de verdad


----------



## baufred

.... se llama en general:  (Feuchtigkeits-)_*Sperrbeschichtungen*_ > auf vorh. (keramische) Terrassenbeläge

>> 'jerga' profesional (soy arquitecto )


----------



## Ego20

baufred said:


> .... se llama en general:  (Feuchtigkeits-)_*Sperrbeschichtungen*_ > auf vorh. (keramische) Terrassenbeläge
> 
> >> 'jerga' profesional (soy arquitecto )


 ¿Y con que nombre lo pediría en una tienda de bricolaje?


----------



## Tonerl

_*¿Y con que nombre lo pediría en una tienda de bricolaje?*_

Simplemente:
Ich hätte gern(e)_*"abdichtende Farbe"*_ für meine Terrase; como se puede leer más arriba !


----------

